# Seiki SCC-35-1 seeking information



## royal65 (Oct 12, 2015)

Recently purchased this camera at a local thrift shop. Can't find any information about the camera. Looks to me like some type of motion activated camera or maybe some type of time lapse camera. I do have the power cord. 

Any information would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 12, 2015)

Film surveillance camera?
-and that is perhaps a 1 rather than a 7
European type ones look like US 7's while their 7's have a bar.


----------



## royal65 (Oct 13, 2015)

I think you are correct, the last digit on the label is a 1. Updated the title, thanks.


----------



## Derrel (Oct 13, 2015)

I did a few web searches on it yesterday...nothing turned up. It obviously uses cine film, as seen by the logo on the nameplate, and as you can see inside, it has two spindles, a supply and a takeup spindle. I dunno...surveillance does seem like a possibility I suppose...maybe clicks off one frame every so often. I see that it was made in 1969, and the serial number is 4, so it's early production for the 1969 model year. The lens on the front appears to be a 35mm focal length, and it looks somewhat like the Asahi Super-Takumar external cosmetics, so I am guessing this thing used 35mm film size. Wish I had more to add.


----------



## royal65 (Oct 20, 2015)

thank you for all the information. Any guess on value?


----------



## compur (Oct 20, 2015)

What's written around the front of the lens?


----------



## royal65 (Oct 21, 2015)

The lens wording is "soligor 1:2.8  f=35mm  No.M199772 Lens made in Japan". The lens does unscrew easily from the front of the unit.


----------

